# Cutaway now works on resins!!



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 1, 2014)

The new improved formula will be a big hit with more pen turners.  It's not just for metal anymore.  No more throwing away blanks that you cut too short.  Still won't work on wood though.  Maybe next year.

The oops solution

Ed


----------



## MarkD (Apr 1, 2014)

I bet you could add sawdust and it would work on wood too :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 1, 2014)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, that's pretty handy!  If only it worked on plastics & wood...


----------



## SteveG (Apr 1, 2014)

You all may walk away laughing (or be down on the floor, out of control), But I have used this product, and it works like a champ. A caution is in order. If you apply too much, you could end up fusing the blank to the surface it is laying upon. Go with several light sprays, in a burst sequence. Can't go wrong!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 1, 2014)

See what happens when you drink to much coconut milk, you forget if you use the Cut-a-way repellent  mini/giant/micro cloth under the object sprayed no need to worry about it being fused to the table.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the metal printer.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't ever mistake that for starting fluid! Turn an engine block into a solid block.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Apr 1, 2014)

Does it only work one day year on April 1


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 1, 2014)

I used WAY too much on a project once, I ended up with some raw ore.


----------



## jeff (Apr 1, 2014)

I need to get a couple cases of that for the rocket factory. The next time someone tells me we scrapped a part, I'll just whip out a can and set them straight.

Hmmm, I wonder if it would work on my haircut!?


----------

